

Microsoft suggests you might want to bid on "nude female midgets" to attract new customers - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/08/19/unlock-new-customers/

======
gscott
Microsoft could have made a mistake but it could be that his customers are
also searching for "nude female midgets" and "duck porn" and he just doesn't
know it.

The only way to find out is to do some advertising on those terms and track
the results.

